# Non-denominational vs. Interdenominational



## secretdiamond (Apr 25, 2006)

What is the difference between the 2? (I'm talking about Christian churches)  I've seen some churches explicitly say that they are one and NOT the other.  

Why is one sometimes considered better than the other? 

What are your views on each one?  

In your opinion, what are the pros and cons of each one?

Is trying to differentiate between the 2 just a waste of time and pointless?

Just REALLY curious. TIA.


----------



## Sweet C (Apr 25, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> What is the difference between the 2? I've seen some churches explicitly say that they are one and NOT the other.
> 
> Why is one sometimes considered better than the other?
> 
> ...


 
It really depends on the church itself.  Nondenominational means that it doesn't follow the specific guidelines of any particular denomination, and has their own statement of faith, which often times can line up with other denominations SOFs, but that church is probably accountable under a conference that is different from that particular denomination. 

Interdenominational is a little more tricky cause it has two meanings.  One meaning of interdenominational is to unify people of different denominations for a specific purpose.  Oftentimes, under this meaning, interdenominational is not in reference to a specific church, but a specific ministry or what can also be referred to as parachurch organizations.  A great example of this would be Campus Crusade for Christ.  They are not a church, but their purpose is to unify Christians to witness the gospel specifically targeting college students.  

Now, the second meaning of interdenominational is where the believer needs to be on guard.  The second meaning is very closely linked to universalism where in this type of church, there is a bringing together of different faiths.  The ideology that ChristianiIty, Buddhism, and Islam are universal religions.  Its the concept that we are all traveling up the same mountain trying to reach God, who is at the top, but all paths are different, and will get us to the same place.  In Christianity, we know that according to the scripture, there is one way to God,The Father, and that is through Jesus Christ, so such teachings are incompatible with the faith.  I went to a service at an interdenominational church, and needless to say, you don't have to worry about me going again.  This man preached from the bible, and then added his own little tidbits that had nothing to do with scripture.  Saying that there is no heaven or hell, only earth, and that the devil is inside each of us, and we fight against him everyday when trying to do good.  Sorry, that don't line up with Word, so I quickly dismissed that one.  So if the church is specifically labeled interdenominational, I would proceed with caution, b/c many fall under the universalist background.


----------



## secretdiamond (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks SweetC for responding and explaining.  I edited my first post to say that I meant Christian churches only-- those that believe in Jesus as our salvation.

Anyone have more thoughts on this?


----------

